# ISScript.msi



## Crowbar

Hey there,

I attempted installing Macromedia Dreamweaver and shortly into the installation I get the following error:

1: The InstallScript engine is missing from this machine. If available, please run ISScript.msi, or contact your support personnel for further assistance.

The installation cuts off and I'm unable to install the program.

What I tried already:

I downloaded the ISScript8 and installed it, but I still got the same error. Then I found another website explaining that that ISScript file corresponds to the version of the software file I want to install and if it's 2 and below 7, 8 or 9 I can download the corresponding files, but the file I need it for is a 4 point something and there is no corresponding file for that. So I don't know what to do next, that's why I'm asking you guys for help. Any suggestions? Anyone familiar with this? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Crowbar

bump


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Crowbar,

You need to download Windows Installer 3.1 Redistributable (v2) from Microsoft here.

-- Tom


----------



## Crowbar

Hey Tom,

Thanks for the info. I just downloaded this but it had a recomendation on 'backing up the system' before installing. I don't know how to back up my system so I was wondering how safe is it to run this? By the way, do you know what's up with that 'check' plug-in I had to run before letting me download this? If you don't have time to write back, that's fine. Thanks again.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Crowbar,

The check plugin before the download is to insure that you have a valid Microsoft license.

Hmmm, I have it installed and I have never backed up my system - its well protected - hope these are not my last famous words! 

-- Tom


----------



## Crowbar

Hey again Tom. Yea the updater didn't happen to work. Thanks for trying. I don't know what to do next.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Crowbar,

Ok, as I understand it you were able to download successfully the ISScript.msi file.

Did you uninstall all other ISScript files before doing this, if not, you should uninstall the previous ones you had installed then install ISScript.msi.

-- Tom


----------



## Crowbar

The only thing I tried was the ISScript8 installation. So I tried looking for a way to uninstall it but I have no idea where it is. I don't get how this would make it not work though. Either way I want to try getting rid of it. I guess I'm getting frustrated, because I installed a bunch of programs before and I don't know why it's so hard to install this one. -_-


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Crowbar,

There are several places to try uninstall:
1) Start>Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs - remove ISScript if present
2) Start>ISScript - look for uninstall selection of ISScript if present
3) Program Files - look for uninstall.exe, or .inf file
If there is a .inf file, right click it and select uninstall; if there is an uninstall.exe, execute it
4) Registry
Start>Run>type in: regedit.exe>Ok
Using Find under the Edit pull-down, type in ISScript
Delete the key for each hit found until the end of Registry is reached
5) C:\Documents and Settings\<useraccountname>\Application Data\
Search for ISScript folder/file and delete it; if none found, then there is not one.

-- Tom


----------



## Crowbar

Geez, you're really patient with me. Thanks!

Ok, so I tried each of those methods looking for the files, but they seem like they don't exist, which makes me wonder... what the heck did I install? 

I went back and got a ISScript file version 11 this time and installed it, but it ... went nowhere? I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The installation always looks complete, but I don't know where the files go, and yet the same error pops up when I try installing the program. I'm so lost


----------



## Rollin' Rog

On the Dreamweaver SETUP file what is the full version number?

I know you've been here, but it really should be the resolution to that error message:

http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108158

And what Windows version are you running?

Does the Dreamweaver installation use the Windows Installer as well as Installshield? If so, you can enable logging on that to get more data on the failure:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314852


----------



## Crowbar

Yea, you're right, I was on there. But this installation file starts with a 4 which is neither of the files provided on the site. I tried them all individually anyways, and nothing happenend.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

The current version of Dreamweaver is 8.

Where did you get yours from? It is probably no longer a compatible or supported version if the setup version is 4.


----------



## Crowbar

Rollin' Rog said:


> The current version of Dreamweaver is 8.
> 
> Where did you get yours from? It is probably no longer a compatible or supported version if the setup version is 4.


You know what. I was looking at the number that the website posted earlier was showing, and that was 4.something something, but when I clicked on Version, it said 8, so I guess it's the 8 one. Either way, I downloaded each of those files individually and tried installing it, and when it doesn't work, I would try another... I don't know what's up anymore...

Edit: What I mean by individually is install one, and if it doesn't work, get rid of it and install a new one. So yea, I tried to follow instructions.


----------



## Crowbar

I figured it out myself, thanks for the support guys.  Have a good day.


----------



## Elder Purch

Hey Crowbar,

Was just wondering what you did, i came accross the exact same problem, went through the same steps, but i havent figured it out. Can u post here or msg me what you did, thanks in advance


----------



## Fatkid

Yes crowbar can u please tell us how you did it I am stuck in the same position.


----------



## Data-Base

Crowbar said:


> I figured it out myself, thanks for the support guys.  Have a good day.


I have the same problem !!!

how did you fix it ??

Thank you


----------



## Data-Base

hello,

this solved my case

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowle...c1db2337f502&stateID=0+0+36390045&mode=simple

hope it will help you too

thank you all


----------



## faji

Thanks data-base


----------



## Data-Base

you are welcome


----------



## barrysese

Tried to dowmload from the link youpasted - it says that this document in no longer available. Any other place this file might reside?


----------



## barrysese

Found it guys - you need to install version 10.
Try this http://support.installshield.com/kb/files/Q108322/ISScript101.zip


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi barrysese,

Just thought you would want to know the correct way to construct the url expression statement. The quotes are used here to make the correct construction visible, but are normally not used with regard to your post #23 in this thread.

The way to construct the url expression is (without the quotes) as follows:
"[""url=http://support.installshield.com/kb/files/Q108322/ISScript101.zip"]""here""["/url"]".

So, without any of the quotes you get:
Try this here.

-- Tom


----------



## barrysese

Thanks lotuseclat79. I just used the add link functionality at the top of the message box and it asked me to put in the web address which is what I did. Do I have to enter the text without using the add link functionality?


----------



## mcc99

This same problem came up for me when going to install a Sprint PX-500 card on XP SP 2. I called Sprint and they directed me to:

http://www4.sprint.com/pcsbusiness/support/downloads/index.jsp?internalId=downloads

Then I picked XP as the O/S and the top 2 returned hits are both good to resolve the problem:

Sprint SmartView software for EVDO devices from Sierra, Novatel & Pantech and numerous Phone-as-Modem handsets
-and-
Pantech PX-500 Connection Manager Software

Hope this helps others.


----------



## ifkooo

here you are 
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=80821e11&sliceId=1


----------

